# white powdery stuff on my rockwool



## punkrocktoker (Jun 3, 2008)

2x2x8 closet with a homemade drip system,veging under flouros.i have a 3 gallon res and a grow tray above it with a drain that goes back to the res.
anyway the plants are in net baskets in rockwool and surrounded by hydroton clay. from the side of the basket i can see the RW and it has white powder on it,and it aint cocaine.so what is it and will it hurt my ladies?


thanx
punkrockandroll


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 3, 2008)

probibly a salt/nutrient buildup... flush and clean rezz and douche the hydroton every week. this will help reduce problems later down the road. if not could be powdery mildew- rubbbing a cloth with a bleach /water solution on the rockwool can help.


----------

